# TiVo HD?



## peterpi (Jan 24, 2006)

Is there a TiVo HD available? If there is and it has HDMI in and out, does that mean we could use machines made for the USA, in the UK? Set top boxes accepted.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

TiVo won't accept a US serial number for use with the UK service. It isn't obvious whether this is because of current incompatibilities between the UK and US services, or whether this is a commercial decision.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I expect it's a commercial decision (although subsequent software development that took it for granted may have made it a technical issue now as well).

Otherwise, there would be no way to enforce differential pricing models between the US and the UK - and as most things cost in £ roughly the same as they cost in $ that would be an expensive mistake to make in advance of the re-introduction of a "UK" TiVo to the UK...


----------



## peterpi (Jan 24, 2006)

I thought it would be to much to expect a US HD TiVo to work here. "TiVo relaunch in the uk"? Bring it on


----------



## gadgetguy (May 26, 2002)

Could a US HD Tivo not be used as an expensive manual HD recorder ie hook it up to your Sky HD box and record in HD for playback in HD?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I so hope freesat works, I can't see a reason why we can not have a tivo freesat box with sat tuners.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

gadgetguy said:


> Could a US HD Tivo not be used as an expensive manual HD recorder ie hook it up to your Sky HD box and record in HD for playback in HD?


No, the US use an enirely differnt transmission system.


----------



## Davyburns (Jan 7, 2004)

TCM2007 said:


> No, the US use an enirely differnt transmission system.


I know what you mean, but if your using it as a recorder, will the recorder not put out the same signal, as it recieved? or is it likely that all output would be converted to NTSC?

Davy


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> I expect it's a commercial decision (although subsequent software development that took it for granted may have made it a technical issue now as well).


Its surely actually an operational decision as they do not believe any normal customer support operation could support US Tivo S3s in the UK that have various hardware features that make them not immediately compatible for European use.

If a commercial decision was taken to re-enter the UK then there would be a model with hardware specifically adapted for European use (sockets and software wise) and then there would be no operational problem in supporting it.

The primary reason for not supporting US Tivos in the UK is that it is not practical to professionally support the product. However we also don't have a European S3 model because of a commercial decision that insufficient machines could be sold to justify the costs and financial risk of trying to re-enter the market.

Of course all that might change in a few months in view of developments current afoot at Tivo to expand worldwide, either on a PC based platform or as a a dedicated custom PVR box (of the kind about to be launched in Australia).

As to not being able to differentiate EPG pricing if Tivo S3s were supported in the UK that is clearly a load of old hooey as Service Numbers that had bought UK EPG service could be provided with UK guide data at a different price to Service Numbers that had bought a US Guide data service at a price appropriate to the US. The EPG provided to any Tivo is dependent on what EPG is allocated to it in the Tivo database and thus there would be no inherent problem with allowing US S3 Tivos to operate in the UK but collecting UK EPG data at a different subscription price to US EPG data.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Davyburns said:


> I know what you mean, but if your using it as a recorder, will the recorder not put out the same signal, as it recieved? or is it likely that all output would be converted to NTSC?
> 
> Davy


Nothing to do with PAL/NTSC, which are analogue. The way the digital signals are transmitted is entirely different and incompatible.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> As to not being able to differentiate EPG pricing if Tivo S3s were supported in the UK that is clearly a load of old hooey as Service Numbers that had bought UK EPG service could be provided with UK guide data at a different price to Service Numbers that had bought a US Guide data service at a price appropriate to the US. The EPG provided to any Tivo is dependent on what EPG is allocated to it in the Tivo database and thus there would be no inherent problem with allowing US S3 Tivos to operate in the UK but collecting UK EPG data at a different subscription price to US EPG data.


Perhaps, but as ever you are presenting your opinion and supposition as fact.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Perhaps, but as ever you are presenting your opinion and supposition as fact.


No it was clearly my opinion that it was possible.

If someone wants to prove it is not possible that is clearly up to them.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> No it was clearly my opinion that it was possible.


No, much of your previous post is written as though it were anything but personal opinion - you have worded at least two paragraphs in such a way that they would be read as fact rather than opinion.

Fortunately most of us know you well enough to appreciate that very few of your posts are based on verifiable facts...


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> No it was clearly my opinion that it was possible.
> 
> If someone wants to prove it is not possible that is clearly up to them.


To give an example



> The EPG provided to any Tivo is dependent on what EPG is allocated to it in the Tivo database


You've stated is as fact, but you have no idea if that's the case. It could be the UK Tivos connect to a different server, for example.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> You've stated is as fact, but you have no idea if that's the case. It could be the UK Tivos connect to a different server, for example.


It was previously established that the UK database was moved on to the US Servers two or three years ago as a result of the closure of the UK Tivo operation.

But anyhow as a successful happily married man with children don't you have better things to do with your Bank Holiday Sunday evening than spend your time conversing with someone that you clearly hold such a low opinion of?

What is it about your own life that causes you to derive so much emotional satisfaction from deliberately bear bating myself? At least I have the excuse that I am not married, do not have children and am not a successful businessman to justify frittering away a lot of my free time on the Tivocommunity forum.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I think that's best described as trying to change the subject when unable to adequately meet an argument...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> I think that's best described as trying to change the subject when unable to adequately meet an argument...


Isn't that how most successful politicians earn their living?

Also it seems like a clear cut case of the pot calling the kettle etc on your part given that you deliberately dodged my question.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I didn't dodge it, I ignored it as irrelevant!


----------

